# Uber x Account background check still going after 2 months and runaround



## AcSlater (Oct 22, 2019)

I posted about this before... Uber out of nowhere gave me another background check after I already did on for the year.

The past background checks were done in 24-48 hrs but this latest one is still pending... after 2 months

I call and message every 2 days and get the same run around. Saying it’s been escalated to a premium dept or a case has been filed with the background check team... all this seems like a run around and BS. Now in the app help section they don’t even allow me to message back to them. So only way to get any excuse is to call.

Anyone else have this issue? I just want uber to let me know why they are holding my account. If they don’t want me as a driver anymore let me know. I didn’t do anything wrong, my rating is at a 9.88 if that matters.

If Uber wants to deactivate or take drivers off the road they should just do it straight up.

Any solutions and suggestions to getting this fixed so I can resume my Uber x account.

Before this I was just doing Uber eats delivery on the account but taking advantage of the good quests my account offered. I was a diamond account... then out of no where they cut me off


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The police were 3 weeks behind doing my background check (which came back clear).......Uber is two weeks behind processing TNC licenses and registering/paying for all the renewals and new drivers, according to our city department that does our paperwork.

So, I'm on what looks like a potential 4-7 day vacation because my stuff can potentially still be pending for that long until I get the email from the city with my new license.

I got a canned 30 day email before my due date from Uber saying they can be slower than usual due to covid, and to do your stuff ASAP, which I did, and I am still waiting for a bit longer.

When you get DA'd you get an email saying so.

Closing the GLH, using half the staff working from home, and blaming covid is good for the P+L statement.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

About to hit my 3 month background check anniversary. I still get the same copy-and-paste non-answers from Uber and Checkr. Doesn't look like it's ever going to be completed.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Well that was fast. Got my TNC license from the city today, so Uber must have finally gotten around to processing my account, and I can drive again. Only lost 3 days of work.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

AcSlater said:


> this latest one is still pending... after 2 months
> I call and message every 2 days and get the same run around.


You’re calling every other day for two months with no results? Why?.... 
Seriously, I think it’s time to let it go....


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

AcSlater said:


> I posted about this before... Uber out of nowhere gave me another background check after I already did on for the year.
> 
> The past background checks were done in 24-48 hrs but this latest one is still pending... after 2 months
> 
> ...


Yep, I experienced the exact same thing. They even cut off my ability to respond back just like they did to you. After 3 months I gave up and simply deleted the app from my phone.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

They are doing mine right now...

I went into Account Documents and clicked on the Background Check part and clicked ok on two things and boom it said accepted while checkr is still processing the background check.

My GrubHub just finished yesterday and I am just waiting for my driver’s card.

It usually takes a week here in Texas to process the Background check for Harris County region but it is different from region to region...

Also let me repeat this I went into my document area and clicked OK twice for the background, so I do not know if that is what caused Uber to keep me online or not...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

😒


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

I stopped by Lyft and They accepted me right away . I asked " Do you guys gets court report and DMV report just as Uber ? " And they replied me "Actually !? we do exactly same as what Uber does in term of background checks goes... but ... obviously You know we are not a UBER ... We are not that shady ( chuckling and giggling) 😂"
So it's UBER indefinitely keeping you hanging with unofficial driver's account deactivation with Background check .
So it is Uber who isn't accepting or not digesting your file at all then left it on a desk accumulating dusts .
It's a dirty market control tactics .


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

At L.A. , CA .
I've contacted court and they told me they replies electronically on same day and they makes sure nothing left on their desk of background requests at end of days they says. And You can check your report at checker and they are also saying samething .
They insists It's instantaneous process to send back it's report to Uber.
So it's UBER being way too slow having hangover from every night out parties and drug infused ungodly activities with local sex escorts they do with our hard earned service fees from entire planet . How do I know that ? One of my good friend from youth is exotic dancers and sex escorts and got married with UBER employees . That's how...

I've read on YouTube comment sections when noone helping you and they are putting and treating you as a rat's on a spinning wheel in a cage then it's better to use third party help support . When nobody helping you and stealing your money and not getting adequate services for what you been paying for each trips and seeing those losers living like a kind with about a $3750 monthly rents apartment for doing nothing for you ? Sure...


----------



## Stockton (Aug 26, 2021)

Having the same issue, already passed my BG check earlier this year but yesterday got a sudden need more documents BS saying another BG check needed and now can't go online


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

LMAO They are toying and playing a game over too many drivers now . They thinks we are isolated , no social life won't communicates with others .
So they think they can do whatever they want over our lives .
Typical Machiavelli separate and conquer type control crap .
Well guess what now you have too much times and start dealing with people around you again 24/7 365 days , with families and friends , anywhere anytime ... They don't know what's coming to them by the result of what they did to ya . And most importantly talk with your attorney about this.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Just talk with Dictechie over Instagram. He is a good Help support agent .


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

AcSlater said:


> I posted about this before... Uber out of nowhere gave me another background check after I already did on for the year.
> 
> The past background checks were done in 24-48 hrs but this latest one is still pending... after 2 months
> 
> ...


Yes they sat on mine two months..wouldn’t even submit it to Checkr till I complained on social media,then they apologized & got it done.


----------



## Stockton (Aug 26, 2021)

Did you try going to a green light hub?

So far I tried everything, multiple phone, multiple in app text, DM Twitter Uber support (but no public complaint), and have a hub appointment on Wednesday. So far nothing submitted to CHECKR on their candidate portal. Was taken offline Friday. Annual bg check completed earlier this year


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Stockton said:


> Did you try going to a green light hub?
> 
> So far I tried everything, multiple phone, multiple in app text, DM Twitter Uber support (but no public complaint), and have a hub appointment on Wednesday. So far nothing submitted to CHECKR on their candidate portal. Was taken offline Friday. Annual bg check completed earlier this year


Nothing will happens at Green hub.
they just gonna say same thing as what in-app support says. Keep you running on a rat 🐀 spinning wheel in a cage.
But at that time you gonna hear that same ol story of " they are working on it be patient B.S. " from a real human . lol 😂 Perhaps gives you Uber stickers . You should be giving away to your friends so they can drive around as a fake Uber drivers to create worst kind of publicities for Uber on a TV news ... LMAO 😂👍
If you are lucky then You might probably be get you back online about Halloween season.

I would say Try running your mouth on Facebook and Twitter about how bad this UBER customer service and treatments are is the best chances you might get . If you are lucky guy like that white dude you might get back quick .
But theyve already decided to put you in to this hell hole rat spinning wheel to run around and already locked in with their secret KKK file ? You probably have no chances.

Welcome to the UBER .They are true prejudice and ignorant .
pick and chose who should stays who should be put away .
Overweight , ugly , minorities , Too old , look Crazy , weirdo, illegals , disabled etc ... they get rid of them with this dirty trick called "hanging with indefinite time time out background check deactivation trick ".
UBER ... That's what they do.
Never forget Never forgive .
But at same time ... Why would you bother dealing with this kind of people below with such a peanuts 🥜 money ???









Taxi cab makes more money nowadays


----------



## PhishinFool (Sep 1, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Just talk with Dictechie over Instagram. He is a good Help support agent .


Had me for a minute. Thought I was getting back on the road


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

AcSlater said:


> Any solutions and suggestions to getting this fixed so I can resume my Uber x account.


Drive Gyft while you wait


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Drive Gyft while you wait


 In my area they have no vehicle available and you can only rent flex vehicle so pay as you go rental car . 
Basically it's full latex body suits rental too tight to the body and can't even move around.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Seriously. A moderately negative tweet with the right @ and # can accomplish a lot. A week and a half of countless "conversations" with uber support with no resolve. One tweet and my background check was submitted in 45 minutes, approved next day. Think mine was some insult towards the @uber_support "specialists" and their "escalation" #uber #ubersupport #poorsupport. I don't even have a twitter following and it worked.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Good example . Not to me . The specialist cantacted me thru text but when I reply that to them then NO O REACTION.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

PhishinFool said:


> Had me for a minute. Thought I was getting back on the road


He is fast and reliable people in are saying.


----------



## sayonara (Sep 1, 2021)

I noticed in my area there is a Lyft Express drive in one region that charges something like $330/wk through Hertz for "unlimited miles". And in another region $220/wk FlexDrive, which I understand is owned by Lyft, and they want $0.15/mi per Lyft mile (while online with Lyft app) and $0.38/mi for personal miles. Which is pretty ridiculous.

In theory you could just leave Lyft online while doing Uber, since FlexDrive says you can use with other apps, but I've read that Uber will simply reject the documents from FlexDrive cars.

I know that at least with Express Drive you will be paid a different rate than standard, usually about $0.20/mi lower, but I don't know if this applies for FlexDrive as well since they are already charging $0.15/mi. With pickup miles as well as dead miles, I would expect FlexDrive to cost a lot more than a $0.20/mi reduction in rates, and that's if they paid you standard rates.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

sayonara said:


> I noticed in my area there is a Lyft Express drive in one region that charges something like $330/wk through Hertz for "unlimited miles" and in another area, $220/wk FlexDrive which I understand is owned by Lyft, and they want $0.15/mi per Lyft mile (while online with Lyft app) and $0.38/mi for personal miles. Which is pretty ridiculous.
> 
> FlexDrive says you can use with other apps but I've read that Uber will simply reject the documents from FlexDrive cars.


I don't know . I can't get any vehicles thru Lyft. It's fully booked because of Uber background mass deactivation trick. A lot of drivers rushed to get one. they says there will be new vehicle will be available but so far I don't see none it's been a while already . And I check it every day . Nothing. so I went back to my real job .
Just got paid for $2200 cash for three hours of engines repair with insurance claim. Sometimes it's too much job to keeping up with silly games with bunch of little children's thinking a pennies as dollars at kids tea party play date .
It's better to do real jobs and get paid right.


----------



## sayonara (Sep 1, 2021)

Maybe the BG check is to weed out some drivers to temporarily "make room" for some incoming drivers so the market isn't overly saturated with drivers?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Yeah , they were lying about that driver shortages on the news and every forums, and matching up drivers and riders on it's app but faraway eachothers so basically creating illusions. ( Riders feels oh no drivers ..ok) like that. 
so they can raise up fare price to get bigger cut. 
But then they do still needs to control market. So they start keep them hanging with background check trick and keep them not be able to drive . Basically , deactivated. LoL 😆
But they don't wanna have lawsuits that's why. Just keep drivers on runaround like a rat's spinning wheels and thinking no one speak up to attorney teams. Saying " you are still on a process. " B.s. LoL 😆 basically saying SAYONARA! AMIGO ! LMFAO 🤣


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

I think they are preparing and gearing up to fight against prop 22 again . That's why both company jacking up riders fare pricing hard. 
And paying less over drivers. 
If that doesn't go well then Uber would withdrawal from California .pay out compensation for what they owe to drivers then move on . 
Lyft gonna take over Cali market. Sayonara muchacho ! Who can live making less than $25 an hour take home wages in California ? 
Stop creating homelessness and blaming on them . Klazy LoL 😆


----------



## sayonara (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

I wonder if they're targeting drivers that don't fit perfectly into their marketing materials. Maybe you have to dress in the latest fashion, be fit, good looking, within an age range, speak intriguingly, have the right vehicle--basically fit the mold marketing materials create. 

A bank where all the tellers are between 19 and 24, super thin with low-cut tops isn't by accident. Starbucks tends to employ young, energetic, almost-hipster (but fell short) types. If an industry has "too many" employees they can discriminate in subtle ways (promotions, pay raises, better hours). 

With government cheese ending and ants flooding some markets, could this be "a clerical error" scapegoat for discrimination?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> I wonder if they're targeting drivers that don't fit perfectly into their marketing materials. Maybe you have to dress in the latest fashion, be fit, good looking, within an age range, speak intriguingly, have the right vehicle--basically fit the mold marketing materials create.
> 
> A bank where all the tellers are between 19 and 24, super thin with low-cut tops isn't by accident. Starbucks tends to employ young, energetic, almost-hipster (but fell short) types. If an industry has "too many" employees they can discriminate in subtle ways (promotions, pay raises, better hours).
> 
> With government cheese ending and ants flooding some markets, could this be "a clerical error" scapegoat for discrimination?


Interesting point. 

But all sums up they are asking way too much for what they are paying so tiny . 

Yo ? GET REAL .. 

NO HIPSTERS WONT WORK FOR THE WAGE THAT TURN THEM INTO HOMELESSNESS . Now you know ...

TAKE A LOOK AT THOSE HIPSTERS INFLUENCERS ON TIKTOK or IG ... HOW MUCH ARE THEY MAKING ? LMFAO 🤣 

that's why most of them quits with in 8 month or quits right after they grubed promotion money, right ? 

Or how ' bout? FOR INSTANCE...
find a brand new hipster shop then make that place with loitering by homeless guys restricting good clients flows to expect the store becomes better ? LoL 😂

just like what they do with trip requests with match up system ? 

Post homeless guys infront of Good brand new hipster shop... 

It's gets poorler and poorler ... No inventories starts to get stocked any more , store gets dirtier , customers complains more , 
Can't hire good clothed employees so shabby shady guy gets a job for much cheaper wages... LoL 😂 
Oh ? What about ganging up on a targeted driver restrict his or her earning flows , on purposely making complains , drop his / her ratings as disciplinary actions , lose her motivations even more , then ask to be better ? LMAO 🤣😆 

Oh how bout cut drivers earnings by controling trip requests / type/ matching them up with riders with based on past drivers reports over riders ? Match riders who doesn't tip at all with targeted driver ? 
They can do all kinds of nonsenses then start to complain that this driver is not match with our company image...at last ? 
LMAO 😂👍


Does that make sense ? Is that a good management ? A good example of great leadership ? I hardly do not think so . 

That's like banging brand new engines and expecting to be functions better ... LMAO 

and in a end ... Make a suggestion that We gatta replace this engines ! as if you are doing a good job by creating that situations ... LMAO

Saying Coz it's not working right anymore ...that called real Klazy .😂 





Uber staffs are just like homeless people or hoes asks you a favor next to the next more and more for not paying sh!t now . 




They better know what they are paying to drivers to ask for that . 
LMFAO 🤣 👎

Put a gold fish in a aquarium and stop feeding it ... 
Banging glass and shouting to the gold fish " Swim ! Idiot! Swim !!" 
LMAO 😂 

Eventually , gold fish start to not looking good any more , Sickning, tired , dying ... Not moving... No motivations...it's already passed hunger mode ... Basically , neglected . ... 

Then raise a suggestion ...by making it into bad ...lol 

" I think we should replace it to new hipster good looking gold fish ! 
This gold fish are not fit with our company images.... LMAO 😂👍👏

Masterbation management . 😂😂🤣😒👎



WHAT A CLOWNS... 😒

TRYINNA STEAL THINGS FOR FREE. 🤡 

YOU PAY THEN YOU SHALL GET IT . YOU DONT PAY YOU DONT GET SH!T. 


YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR. 

NOT ANOTHER WAY AROUND . 
WHAT A DUMB A$$ . 

WE, ALL DRIVER GONNA SAYS...
YO DIDNT PAY ? 
THEN ...
GETA FKOUTTA HERE ! 🤣😂

Or steal anything from your local 7/11 and kicked out by Rohit ! LMAO
That's what exactly how low they really are. LMAO 😂👍👍


----------



## Youraveragedriver (Jul 23, 2021)

I’m waiting on mine since 7/25 haven’t been able to go online and I’m renting a car from Avis to do uber this is ridiculous trying to DoorDash but doing twice as much work abs making less than half. Both uber and Checkr giving me the run around, saying it’s in the final Stages of the courthouse yet my phone number is listed incorrectly on the background check with it being listed with area code 410 instead of 310. Ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Youraveragedriver said:


> I’m waiting on mine since 7/25 haven’t been able to go online and I’m renting a car from Avis to do uber this is ridiculous trying to DoorDash but doing twice as much work abs making less than half. Both uber and Checkr giving me the run around, saying it’s in the final Stages of the courthouse yet my phone number is listed incorrectly on the background check with it being listed with area code 410 instead of 310. Ahhhhhhhhhh


You contact to CHECKR thru their site . 
Explain what . Change it's phone numbers .


----------



## Youraveragedriver (Jul 23, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> You contact to CHECKR thru their site .
> Explain what . Change it's phone numbers .


I did 5 times they just send me the same script


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Youraveragedriver said:


> I did 5 times they just send me the same script


Strange .

When I contacted with Checkr ,they send me an email with live persons name on it. I replied to her with my explanations to that person . She replied with live answer with it. 
She told me she didn't even got request submitted from Uber team was the her answer. 

So, perhaps you need to try different channel at Checkr site .
Good luck. 

But As far as I know UBER hired just another good looking guy who used to be a porn video star with no experience over a guy with experience for his position so...( One actual Uber employee told me his actual story in my car ) that tells everything for ya .

you know what kind of company that is and we all are paying them service fees on each trips we digested for nothin' . Like at some bad shady Rohit's glossery shop ( which is actually a Uber employees street drug/sex escorts distributor center .)

inside of store ... you pay for the item and he takes the money then he exclaim and yells all of sudden.... like crazy person

" You shouldn't be here ! You are not fit with our store image !"

( An shady little tiny drunk who is snorting all kinds of street drugs dwarf lookin' indiana glossery shop... making his own tiny micro shop decisions shot calls like tiny micro dictator...with in a Uber platform everybody who knows him personally coz they all getting stuff party "drugs and sex thru him. But keeping make it look like proper and sound relations with all the officers and administratives and regular Employees . it look like a separate entities to looks like " Our relationships with Uber employees will always be conducted cleanly, transparently and fairly; and we will not engage in any acts that might be misinterpreted as being part of a "cozy relationship or collusions" stance ...
The shady store is called fraud department and is separate entity from Uber but what they actually do is making up false reports framings with Black op Uber famous staff happy birthday party black budgets and causing frauds over drivers and
Make it look like they are doing it's jobs daily keep it functioning as Fraud department . So , Uber employees and Uber it'sself can't address it's real issues with it .
Coz they don't want to admit or EXPOSE ....
those ...Cozy and colluded relationship behind the black curtain with rubbish sex & drug infused parties B.S. ... 😂🤣)

" You outta here ! "

Dwarf Took your money but you can't get your item or services for exchange what's soever ... That's Uber for ya. LMAO 🤣


----------



## PhishinFool (Sep 1, 2021)

Nythain said:


> Seriously. A moderately negative tweet with the right @ and # can accomplish a lot. A week and a half of countless "conversations" with uber support with no resolve. One tweet and my background check was submitted in 45 minutes, approved next day. Think mine was some insult towards the @uber_support "specialists" and their "escalation" #uber #ubersupport #poorsupport. I don't even have a twitter following and it worked.


Spot on advice. I started my mean Tweet campaign. 3 days later, I was approved to drive again. ON A SUNDAY! I feel like Tweets work. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

PhishinFool said:


> Spot on advice. I started my mean Tweet campaign. 3 days later, I was approved to drive again. ON A SUNDAY! I feel like Tweets work. Thank you for the tip.


Tweet ... It didn't work on too many drivers .but worth a try. they would block you posting . So , no one sees your complain any more .that's what they looking for actually . To find your account and to block them so you have no voice anymore to complain thier mistakes


----------



## Youraveragedriver (Jul 23, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Tweet ... It didn't work on too many drivers .but worth a try. they would block you posting . So , no one sees your complain any more .that's what they looking for actually .


Can you share what you said in the tweets


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Youraveragedriver said:


> Can you share what you said in the tweets


 They stop replying me. So I don't know anymore. They don't care about you but took your service fee on each trips for free. Just Runaway from this pain , man . It's just continuous pains for drivers and they rejects anything that they don't need to deal with as it's our problems .
They don't do anything . They are just skimming money from riders and drivers. That's all they do and talks sweet with business talks but essentially doing nothing .


----------



## Youraveragedriver (Jul 23, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> They stop replying me. So I don't know anymore. They don't care about you but took your service fee on each trips for free. Just Runaway from this pain , man . It's just continuous pains for drivers and they rejects anything that they don't need to deal with as it's our problems .
> They don't do anything . They are just skimming money from riders and drivers. That's all they do and talks sweet with business talks but essentially doing nothing .


Ok well I’m making less than half on DoorDash for over twice the work vs uber eats


----------



## Aprice1971 (Aug 29, 2021)

AcSlater said:


> I posted about this before... Uber out of nowhere gave me another background check after I already did on for the year.
> 
> The past background checks were done in 24-48 hrs but this latest one is still pending... after 2 months
> 
> ...


On July 12th they deactivated me and told me I had to run a new background report, even tho they just ran my yearly May 20th. Since then they continually tell me it’s been escalated and with the background team. I have messages daily and get varying responses such as I need to run a new report (even tho I submitted new one July 13) and have got responses I never submitted, have email from Chekr saying latest I submitted was 5/20, I have submitted new reports almost daily. I was deactivated a few weeks ago for violating terms (even tho I hadn’t been driving for close to 2 months) and after a few days I was cleared of the violation and reactivated but still couldn’t drive due to the background issue. I’ve been told in the same day that I couldn’t use platform due to something found in my report and then get another support person saying I needed to consent to new background report and new nothing about the previous reply of finding something in my report. It’s such horseshit, move on. I’m a 5* driver and also 98% satisfaction with Uber eats l, if they don’t want me then **** em Ill move on cause I am sure not gonna keep sitting around waiting on them!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Aprice1971 said:


> On July 12th they deactivated me and told me I had to run a new background report, even tho they just ran my yearly May 20th. Since then they continually tell me it’s been escalated and with the background team. I have messages daily and get varying responses such as I need to run a new report (even tho I submitted new one July 13) and have got responses I never submitted, have email from Chekr saying latest I submitted was 5/20, I have submitted new reports almost daily. I was deactivated a few weeks ago for violating terms (even tho I hadn’t been driving for close to 2 months) and after a few days I was cleared of the violation and reactivated but still couldn’t drive due to the background issue. I’ve been told in the same day that I couldn’t use platform due to something found in my report and then get another support person saying I needed to consent to new background report and new nothing about the previous reply of finding something in my report. It’s such horseshit, move on. I’m a 5* driver and also 98% satisfaction with Uber eats l, if they don’t want me then **** em Ill move on cause I am sure not gonna keep sitting around waiting on them!


Support doesn't know anything. Support is not Uber employees. Support is made up of call center employees on the other side of the world.

If you want someone that actually works for Uber, and can actually get something done, a trip to the GLH is necessary. No other way around it.


----------



## Zackgold (Sep 27, 2021)

Youraveragedriver said:


> Ok well I’m making less than half on DoorDash for over twice the work vs uber eats


Bruh same thing, DD is just dead in our city.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

If you have been on here you would know . Back ground checks are a way to bann people . Sorry your bann from uber .
I hada background check done about 6 months ago for uber . I did not do a ride so i had to open a new accoint .
My background check took only HOURS ! Less then 4 hours i was and able to to drive . Update delta is here. I stopped driving again. My sisters entire family has delta today. There hanging in there. There kids have delta. Mom and dad had the corona shot there not sick .


----------



## Youraveragedriver (Jul 23, 2021)

Okay so my background check finally passed maybe in a month from now I can get an apartment again. **** DoorDash.


----------



## aleks85 (Oct 8, 2021)

AcSlater said:


> I posted about this before... Uber out of nowhere gave me another background check after I already did on for the year.
> 
> The past background checks were done in 24-48 hrs but this latest one is still pending... after 2 months
> 
> ...



I almost have same problem. had uber eats before. then switch to uber X. passed background check with no problem in 4 days and because of my car was not ready because of out of state license plate I switch to uber eats again and started doing California registration and license plates. customer service told me they escalated my problem and special team is investigating your problem. 1 month already. they never started new background check. all I hear is to wait and special team is investigating your problem. thats all.


----------

